# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Duda

## RaPSouL

Ndodhia qe tronditi gjith gjilanin ishte veprimi i DUDES - raperit shqiptare , i cili nga nervoza per ofendimin e mikut te tij me te ngusht Mony-t plagos nje anetar tjeter te Double-G rende , anetari i plagosur gjendet ne gjendje te veshtire shendetesore dhe shance per shpetim nuk jane pozitive, prej ketij akcidenti nuk dihet asnje shenj nga kengetari DUDA , sipas mediave ai eshte ne ikje nga policia e kosoves nga te cilet dyshohet si fajtor i kesaj ndodhie , kjo gje ndodhi para 3 ditesh reth ore 15 pasdite ne gjilan ne studion e Double-G-Army-s , Me kete veprim ne njeren ane DUDA tregon respektin ndaj Mony-t krahut te tij te djatht mirepo tregon edhe nje nervoz dhe brutalitet ne brendin e tij keshtu qe me kete veprim po u shpall i fajshem DUDA do mungoj nga skena muzikore shqiptare per njer periudh te gjate kohore eshte vertet nje humbje e madhe per repin shqiptar...

Per informacione te reja sa i perket ksaj teme do informoheni ditet e ardhshme po ne kete teme,...................

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Kto nuk jane aritiste!

Kta jane rrugac pashkolle llumi i shoqerise. Nese asht aq burr ky m*ti le te dorrzohet si burrat dhe ska pse fshehet dhelper.

Edhe nese mendon ti nje kriminel do i mungoj muzikes gabim je. Ne fillim duhet te jesh njeri pastaj muzikant. Ai eshte  nje vrases dhe si i till destinacioni i tij duhet te jete denimi kapital dhe jo skena.

----------


## GL_Branch

Sa e di une Duda nuk ka gjujt ndaj tyre por te tjeret.





> Kto nuk jane aritiste!
> 
> Kta jane rrugac pashkolle llumi i shoqerise. Nese asht aq burr ky m*ti le te dorrzohet si burrat dhe ska pse fshehet dhelper.
> 
> Edhe nese mendon ti nje kriminel do i mungoj muzikes gabim je. Ne fillim duhet te jesh njeri pastaj muzikant. Ai eshte  nje vrases dhe si i till destinacioni i tij duhet te jete denimi kapital dhe jo skena.


cfare thua? pse flet kur nuk ke ide per asgje...ai cuni qe u plagos ishte hajdud dhe mafios i qytetit....edhe gjysma e grupit Double-G jane ne fakulltet disa jane ne Tirane e disa ne Tetove....kshtu qe mos llomit ne ajer.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Nese ngre pushke dhe vret dike sepse te ofendoj do thote je kanibal ske arsyetim. 




> ai cuni qe u plagos ishte hajdud dhe mafios i qytetit


Pse Double G-leshi  eshte shtet dhe po e pastro qytetin nga hajduto mafjozet? Bo ekzekutime ne emer  te qytetit?




> gjysma e grupit Double-G jane ne fakulltet


Po gjysma tjeter ku jane?

----------


## Fenomeni

> eshte vertet nje humbje e madhe per repin shqiptar...


Mos, c'humbje, c'tmerr!
Uroj te sherohet ai zezaku i bardhe qe eshte plagosur dhe ky zezaku tjeter i bardhe te perfundoje tek vendi ku buken e drurin i ka falas.

Repistat jane pa perjashtim plehra, njerez anti-kulture e pro-krim. Sme cudit ky akt dhe sdo cuditem edhe nese do vriten dhjetra ne te ardhmen. ''Art'' i marre ne rrugicat WC te Afrikes!

----------


## GL_Branch

> Nese ngre pushke dhe vret dike sepse te ofendoj do thote je kanibal ske arsyetim. 
> 
> 
> Pse Double G-leshi  eshte shtet dhe po e pastro qytetin nga hajduto mafjozet? Bo ekzekutime ne emer  te qytetit?
> 
> 
> 
> Po gjysma tjeter ku jane?


po ik o cun se ske ide per asgje.....sherret ndodhin kudo pa marr pararysh cfare kategorie i takon...ti vet i quajte maifose kur ne fakt nuk jane por jane provokuar nga  ata hajdut. Nisu nga vetja nqs dikush provon te sulmoj ty,  ti cfare ben ne ato momente???  :sarkastik:  apo lejon te vdesesh si martir...  mos u bo tash si pape.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Mos, c'humbje, c'tmerr!
> Uroj te sherohet ai zezaku i bardhe qe eshte plagosur dhe ky zezaku tjeter i bardhe te perfundoje tek vendi ku buken e drurin i ka falas.
> 
> Repistat jane pa perjashtim plehra, njerez anti-kulture e pro-krim. Sme cudit ky akt dhe sdo cuditem edhe nese do vriten dhjetra ne te ardhmen. ''Art'' i marre ne rrugicat WC te Afrikes!


nuk jane gjithe ashtu sic mendon ... nuk mundesh me i perfshire gjithe pakten ne ballkan nuk jane as perendim.


Nese fillon ti me pretendime qe ky art u marr nga zezaket atehere sipas teje nuk duhemi as mjekesine, fiziken, astronomine etj etj. me praktiku sepse disa gjera jane marr nga arabet, kinezet etj.

----------


## Black_Mamba

> Mos, c'humbje, c'tmerr!
> Uroj te sherohet ai zezaku i bardhe qe eshte plagosur dhe ky zezaku tjeter i bardhe te perfundoje tek vendi ku buken e drurin i ka falas.
> 
> Repistat jane pa perjashtim plehra, njerez anti-kulture e pro-krim. Sme cudit ky akt dhe sdo cuditem edhe nese do vriten dhjetra ne te ardhmen. ''Art'' i marre ne rrugicat WC te Afrikes!




Qyqy pse ti qfar ngjyre ke more Zotni ndoshta syt e tu po te njejten ngjyr e qesin tamam ti je ende ne kohen e Tv Bardh e Zi.


Po more tamam e ki ti se repistat po te gjith qenkan plehra siq thua ti,vetem dicka te them se ai qe mundohet me fol per tjeret mundet te jet vet dhe spo din si me tregu,skam cka shtoj per ty ma shum e kupton ndoshta.

----------


## RAPTISHA

Vagabondo - pse more vlla po e mundon veten ?? A je i izolum n'NYC ??? a nuk ke pa gjujte t'njerzve?  a nuk ke ndi per njerzit qe gjuhen mes veti ?
pse po e mundon veten...

Edhe repista nuk ka shoke, Reperat kan ekzistu ma heret, keshtu qe repista munden me u kon zhargon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ermelita

Keshtu ndosh kur kush kendon nen tush ose duke luajtur me femijet e lagjes regjistrojne kenge,dalin lloj -lloj pseudoartistash te tille .Mu ma shpif ky Duda, ma ka zbeh edhe ate simpati minimale qe e kam pas per rapin.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

ca bohet kshu re me vertet e ke ti?

po cne duda ai kengetar kur na doli terrorist

nejse ne ket bote ca sndodh!!!!!

----------


## RaPSouL

*Foto Nga Duda*

----------


## RaPSouL

> ca bohet kshu re me vertet e ke ti?
> 
> po cne duda ai kengetar kur na doli terrorist
> 
> nejse ne ket bote ca sndodh!!!!!


Kjo eshte e vertetuar se ka ndodhur , por smund ta quajm terorist duden kur ai i ka dal zot dostit te vet ka treguar ne kokfortesi te madhe qe u del zot shokeve edhe ne qoft se eshte fjala me vdek.

----------


## Blero_fan

Duda Baba I Repit. Hallall Vlla. Vazhdo Kshu. Pease

----------


## yll.ih

Hem e keni ngatru temen edhe ngjarjen 

Duda nuk ka plagos askend po shoku i dudes po nejse ato le te mbesin veq mos haron senuk i mungon duda skenes se eka perfundu spotin nano tash ka ne plan spotin per qytetin ton ma te mirin ne bot me kangen Italia Vogel edhe shum vizione tjera 

qe kush don me pa spotin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghzEKngrXCw

----------


## javac

hahaha, ylli(i biri i Nehruut), kto informacionet deri sa po shkojne n'memen Shypni, po shtremrohen e po ndrrohen komplet. Qashtu qysh tha ylli osht ngjarja jo qysh pe kallxoni ju!

----------


## yll.ih

> hahaha, ylli(i biri i Nehruut), kto informacionet deri sa po shkojne n'memen Shypni, po shtremrohen e po ndrrohen komplet. Qashtu qysh tha ylli osht ngjarja jo qysh pe kallxoni ju!


hehehe edhe ti ktu koke une veq sa jam hi :P 
qashtu jepem kurajo :P

----------


## RaPSouL

Foto Ne Studio

Foto Nga Albumi i Tij "Mallkimi"

----------


## INSTINKT

Njerzi Nuk Po Me Fol Ksi Tema pa Lidhje Terorist Apo Vakabond Apo hajdud Per Duden

Nuk Bo Te ja Futi Kot Qka Tum Vje Ndermend DHe Ta QUaj Nje Figur PUblike Si Tum Nteket

Ky Forum Ka Usera Qe Lexojn Ne Gjdo Tem Keshtu Qe 
Me Te Sjellshum Reth Mendimeve Dhe Reth Te Vertetes
..................................................  .......................................
Sa Per Ket Pun Qe Esht Gjujt Aj Personi
Kety Esht Problemi 2 CLANE
DUBLE_G      Dhe      M7

Dhe Ata Qe Punojn NIhen E Nifen
Ata Qe Spunojn Nermal QE NUk Nihen

Me 1 Fjal Esht Histori e Gjat Qysh Ka Ardhen Puna e KEti Problemit Dhe Problemet Tjera Qe Dot Behen Ne Te Ardhmen Keto Dy Grupe.....

----------


## prizrenalia

qishtu njerz mos folni palidhje se duda per shokin e vet ehe jeten e jep RESPEKT per Double G

----------

